# Camarillo Air Show pics



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi all,
I know this has been overdue, so here we go.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2005)

Wonderful! 8) Did he accept your offer on the Yak?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

More...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice stuff Eric - Nice to see Skyraider Bob - George Lazik got a Yak?!? A lot cheaper than the MiG!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Even more!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2005)

Damn that Piaggio looks good 8) Great photos!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Nope CC, he didn't accept my offer  I know, what a surprise! Joe, Bob was doing really well and his display this year was first rate. I will be posting video later. Meanwhile...more pics!


----------



## trackend (Aug 30, 2005)

Super shots Eric that Trojan is a lovely looker.
Those Skyraiders must be the muckiest planes ever to fly all shiney one minute then you fire up the engine and splurge exhaust crap all over the fuselage in 15 seconds. It looked a really good show couldnt you get Tim to hook up the UK and tow it a bit closer so all us limeys can all pop round to your show. (where tight buggers and it would save on the airfare)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Last post for now...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 30, 2005)

Awesome! I love the EC-121 and the Huey. 8)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks guys. That is a sampling of the 400+ pics I took this year. I will start the video download and edits this week and hope to get some up here soon. If there are requests for any more of the above airplanes, I probably have some. I took at least 2 shots of the ones I photographed.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2005)

Superb photos! Love the Wildcat. It was also great to see an Aussie amonst all those yanks!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Yep, what's really funny is Getch didn't want his airplane to close to the mustang. He didn't want his Seafury to "catch anything".


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2005)

Sweeeeeet pics! 
That must've been one hell of a time!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Yep, hotter than hell out there, but worth every sweat bead! The only bad thing this weekend was we had a problem with the Hellcat. As Mark was taxiing the Hellcat, he went to put on the brakes, the pedal went all the way to the floor and it turned toward the ditch between the taxiways. He shut it down right away, the right thing to do. Disappointing, but the airplane and pilot are safe, which is the most important part. Airplane no start, problem. Airplane no stop, BIG problem!

Here are a couple of funny quotes heard over the weekend:

"The only time you have too much fuel is when you are on fire"

"If you are flying a two engine airplane and one quits, you will have just enough power to get to the scene of the crash"


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2005)

LOL, I like that last one!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 30, 2005)

Excellent pictures!  Looked like one hell of a show.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Ta, D! It was a good one.


----------



## Aggie08 (Aug 30, 2005)

Great shots, love the mustang!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2005)

Yep, Man O War is a good looking Mustang. Interesting camouflage scheme on the top too.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice pics evan, looks to of been a good show! Nice quotes to.


----------

